# ***Avoid*** Valenti Motors - Watertown, CT



## chabot150 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello all,
I am not a regular poster on this site. I prefer to do more of my time driving then talking about cars. Let me give you some background information to my problem with Valenti Motors in Watertown, CT. Sorry for the length of the post. 
I purchased a Black 2009 Audi TTS Prestige in September of 2009 from Danbury Audi in Danbury, CT. I chose Danbury because of past poor experiences with Valenti and due to a lower cost vehicle. I recently passed 5,000 miles and inquired about my 5,000 mile service. I contacted Danbury Audi and learned that the service takes approximately 2 hours. Given that Danbury Audi is about an hour away, I simply could not find an available time to make it to Danbury Audi for the service. My only available service location was Valenti due to their proximity to my work. 
I dropped the car off on Tuesday, November 17, 2009 at approximately 10:30 a.m. I retrieved my car later on in the day at approximately 4:00 p.m. When I arrived, my car was parked in the shade and appeared to be looking fine. Later on that evening while getting gas, I noticed what appeared to be dry wax that wasn’t wiped off. However, it was not wax. There were scratches, thousands of them, all over the clear coat of the car. I immediately called Valenti only to get the service department’s voicemail. I left a message hoping for an easy resolution.. Today, I had yet to hear from Valenti, so I placed another call to them. I was referred to a service manager by the name of Lou Hart. We set up an appointment for later on in the afternoon. 
I arrived at Valenti and met with Lou Hart. I showed him my areas of concern (the numerous scratches in the clear coat of the car). He said that the scratches must have been there before hand and they simply weren’t seen because there was wax on the car previously. He said a wax job would take care of the scratches. He admitted his service department did a lousy job of getting the dirt off the car, yet he said they couldn’t possibly be from their service department because they use top of the line chamois to dry the car. I informed him that it wouldn’t make a difference what kind of drying cloth they used on the car if they didn’t eliminate the dirt and road gunk from the cars surface. He simply scoffed at this notion and said there was nothing they can do, because they didn’t cause the scratches. 
Unfortunately, this hasn’t been my first poor experience with Valenti Audi. On my previous car, a 2004 Audi A4 1.8T, they failed to do a brake job that I had paid for. They also failed to describe the limitations for their iPod connection after I made it clear that I was expecting it to be able to change songs directly from the iPod. They refused to refund me the $300 or so it cost for the connection even though I hadn’t even left the lot when I voiced my initial complaint about the ineptitude of the iPod connection. 
I have gone ahead and contacted Audi of America. They are looking into the situation. In the mean time, my best advice would be to avoid Valenti VW, Valenti Audi, Valenti Saab, and Valenti Lotus. They obviously do not care about treating their customers with class and concern. If anyone would like any more information, I would be glad to discuss this with you in even more depth. 
Nicholas Chabot
[email protected]


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

sorry to hear of your experience. but you should have trusted your gut instinct and never have dealt with them.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (canadacraig)*

Not that it will make you Feel Any Better, But I have had Similar issues with Valenti in Mystic...I dont think they are the Same but the Service manager is a total A Hole. My R32 is Stock. The only after market part is an Air Filter.
Basically I bought the car used which was my first mistake but whatever. During the test drive, there was some vibration in the steering wheel and the front end of the car it seemed. it didnt seem to be a huge deal. i inquired about it and they said, o thats normal for this cars suspension. So in my ignorance i didnt think twice of it. So a few weeks later it got a bit worse so i inquired about it to Riverbank VW in Stamford, bear where i work and they said that both front and right rear wheels where Bent. 
I called Valenti in Mystic and i ended up getting into a a full blown argument with the service manager regarding the wheels and how i must have hit something and they assured me they weren't like that when they left. Since that day, there were other issues with the car and everytime ive been forced to bring the R to a different dealership as when i have gone there from that point on, they just roll theyre eyes at me and tell me its me. So In my experience with the Valenti dealerships which includes Old Saybrook VW have left me with a bit of a creak in my back. And will never go there again.

hope your Audi gets Straitened out, thats a beautiful car


----------

